# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Sur le Mouv : cpc

## O.Boulon

Autour de 21h10.

----------


## Kamikaze

Avec ou sans voix fluette?

----------


## Igloo

Ha! On prévient maintenant.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/le...ndex_flash.php

----------


## Cranesec

Yeah, le retour de Farinelli !  ::P: 
Cette fois il va anticiper et utiliser un filtre à voix façon Dark Vador !

----------


## Threanor

Vous allez surtout peut-être entendre El Gringo...

----------


## Kamikaze

> Vous allez surtout peut-être entendre El Gringo...


Si jamais Gringo a une voix plus grave que Boulon je crois bien que

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Si jamais Gringo a une voix plus grave que Boulon je crois bien que


Tu finiras tes phrases ?

----------


## Cranesec

> Vous allez surtout peut-être entendre El Gringo...


Excellent !  :;): 
Bon cette fois faut assurer !
Qui enregistre ?




> Ha! On prévient maintenant.


En fait, El Gringo l'avait balancé sur le forum pour Boulon (à priori contre son gré !), nous assistons donc à la revanche .
C'est de bonne guerre !

----------


## Angelina

Paré.  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Je n'entends rien du tout...  ::cry::

----------


## Ash

Ca va parler de quoi  au juste ?




> Excellent ! 
> Bon cette fois faut assurer !
> Qui enregistre ?
> 
> 
> 
> En fait, El Gringo l'avait balancé sur le forum pour Boulon (à priori contre son gré !), nous assistons donc à la revanche .
> C'est de bonne guerre !


Y'a un enregistrement de la première emission ?

----------


## Igloo

> En fait, El Gringo l'avait balancé sur le forum pour Boulon (à priori contre son gré !), nous assistons donc à la revanche .
> C'est de bonne guerre !


D'accord  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je n'entends rien du tout...


Essaie là.
Et enlève le mode muet  ::siffle::

----------


## tenshu

Paré à écouter !

Edit : la qualitay de leur webmachin est pas top top :q
Comment ça crachotte on dirait un wma :q

----------


## Cranesec

Bon j'espère que c'est pas une revanche de Boulon sur NOUS, il nous force à écouter de la musique de jeunes  ::P: 
Il y a arnaque sur l'horaire là !

edit : au temps pour moi, on me dit que j'avance ...  ::|:

----------


## Murne

Putain je m'attends à tout là surtout si Gringo cause.

----------


## Angelina

Qui qui n'enregistre?  ::):

----------


## Murne

Ah c'est la pub ça va arriver !  ::): 

Edit : Ah non blind test. :/

----------


## tenshu

haha maxbox :q
blindtest pin pong AMAZING

----------


## Morgoth

> Essaie là.
> Et enlève le mode muet


Non, ça ne marche pas sous FF.
Mais ça marche sous IE7 donc bon, je fais avec.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pour une fois que j'écoute la radio... D'la merde oui. Mais je patiente...

----------


## Jolaventur

Alors 
Je cape pas le mouv sur mon poste et j'ai la flemme de brancher mon mp3.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Tin mais vous êtes des nazes ! http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/le...ndex_flash.php

----------


## tenshu

Ils sont mauvais quand même :q
Audioslave quand même :q

----------


## Arseur

C'est normal que ce soit un blind test à base de Sum41 ?  ::blink::

----------


## Angelina

Ya qu'à cliquer sur le lien pour ecouter en streaming grosse truffe.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, ça ne marche pas sous FF.
> Mais ça marche sous IE7 donc bon, je fais avec.


Bizarre j'ai aussi FF. Si t'as NoScript pense à autoriser les scripts qui vont biens.

----------


## Murne

Allez Pauline you fail place à cpc.

----------


## tenshu

Allez fin du blindtest et hop encore de la zik :q

Mauvaise musique d'ailleurs.

----------


## Kamikaze

El Gringo si jamais tu dis "à fond dans l'urètre!" au mec vivel dop tu deviens mon nouveau dieu.

----------


## Cranesec

Bon il parle pas DU TOUT d'une intervention de CPC/Gringo ....  ::|:

----------


## Arseur

Elle est nulle la zik.
:avistranché:

----------


## Jolaventur

Ouai enfin là c'est fini 
Faite péter le mp3.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bizarre j'ai aussi FF. Si t'as NoScript pense à autoriser les scripts qui vont biens.


FF me dit qu'il a besoin d'un Plugin mais ce dernier est inconnu et donc pas installé.

----------


## JuBoK

Quelqu'un enrengistre ? svp  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est la pluie avant le beau temps  :B):

----------


## Largeman

Ca à surtout pas commencer...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Qui qui n'enregistre?


 :B): 
En plus en passant par ADSL TV (= top qualité).

----------


## tenshu

Ya moyen d'enregistrer le flux?

----------


## Angelina

C'est passé déjà ou quoi?

----------


## Kamikaze

> El Gringo si jamais tu dis "à fond dans l'urètre!" au mec vivel dop tu deviens mon nouveau dieu.


Et je jetterai ma petite culotte!

----------


## Largeman

> C'est passé déjà ou quoi?


Quoi.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bon il parle pas DU TOUT d'une intervention de CPC/Gringo ....


Si si, y a un 1/4 d'heure, il a dit qu'on serait avec nos amis de Canard PC.

----------


## Arseur

[façon guignol] GRIN-GO ! GRIN-GO ! GRIN-GO !

----------


## Cranesec

Menu Demarrer>accessoires>divertissement>magnetophone




> Si si, y a un 1/4 d'heure, il a dit qu'on serait avec nos amis de Canard PC.


Ah tu me rassures, merci  :;):

----------


## Ash

Bon, j'attendrais l'enregistrement s'il existe...

----------


## Arseur

I believe in a better way...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ah, y a du Ben Harper quand même.

----------


## nameless65

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh du Ben Harper ! Creuvez vous les tympans malheureux !

----------


## Angelina

Gringo je te défie de placer le mot "crouton" en guise de private joke.  :;):

----------


## Cranesec

Ouais mieux la zik là  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

El Griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiingo

----------


## Largeman

http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/le...mmes/index.php

Il est quand même écrit qu'on devrait avoir le droit à "La maxbox" jusqu'à minuit...

----------


## Vacnor

En faite Gringo il a oublié le rendez vous.

----------


## Murne

'Tain Gringo la prochaine fois tu passeras sur black metal radio, au moins on se fera pas chier en attendant.  ::siffle::

----------


## JuBoK

J'en suis sur qu'ils se marrent parcequ'il va rien avoir  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bontempi... Adieu monde cruel !

----------


## Morgoth

|o/

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouaaaaaaaaaais Omar & Gringo !

----------


## tenshu

HOOOO omar et gringo

----------


## Murne

Ca y est !!!  ::):

----------


## Arseur

Aaaaah les voilà...

----------


## Super Menteur

Pas con les gars du Mouv' : ils vous ont demandé d'annoncer 21:10 pour gonfler à mort leurs auditeurs !

----------


## Anonyme2016

ça vient de commencer, y'a Boulon et Gringo!

----------


## nameless65

Sortez vos briquets les filles !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

OMAR et GRINGO ! La fête...

----------


## Largeman

Ils sont dans la rue, quels clodos ...

----------


## sissi

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  !!!!

Quelle voix suaves!

----------


## JuBoK

Haaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa :D

----------


## Kamikaze

PUTAIN GRINGO A UNE VOIX TRES FEMININe

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est parti !

----------


## tenshu

Il galère le journaliste.

----------


## Thomasorus

Ayé on les entend ! ::o:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Alors c'est un belge et une américaine, ils vont en vacances... Hem...

----------


## Murne

Putain on dirait des vrais journalistes, sérieux et tout...

----------


## Acteon

Olol² bramer§

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et très chevrotante  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tramb

Faut quand même être solide pour répondre sans sourciller à un animateur triso de radio FM.

----------


## Morgoth

Qui parle là tout de suite ?

----------


## nameless65

"on peut se frotter contre les arbres et brâmer" ou comment perdre toute crédibilité en deux secondes vis-à-vis de tous les nouveaux lecteurs potentiels... ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est quoi ce bruit de cabine telephonique, vous avez pas de fixe chez vous ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Gringo il est géant il a bien choisi ses exemples !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Gringo je crois.

----------


## Anonyme1023

"Si on paye le jeu, on peut voir la grand mère mourir" j'adore  ::love::

----------


## Kamikaze

PUTAIN comment Gringo y drague max-vivel-dop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arseur

Comment il les tutoie§§

----------


## Cranesec

Bon bah je crois qu'on peut le dire .... Gringo .... le mythe s'effondre .... AUSSI !

----------


## Lunik

La cassededi aux abonnés au début donne presque envie de s'abonner. On signe où ?

PS: Omar change de téléphone.

----------


## Murne

Han l'autre il connait pas NSR !  ::o:

----------


## Vacnor

Gringo a une voix... normale.

----------


## Kamikaze

Gringo il a aussi la voix d'un mec qui fait caca

----------


## Sk-flown

Vas y prends ta grosse voix de poilu !

hahaha

----------


## Cranesec

Haha Dwarf Fortress enorme !

Ptain placer ça à la radio, respect .

----------


## Vacnor

Et Boulon parle de Dwarf, quelle folie !

----------


## Morgoth

Putain, Omar parle _exactement_ comme un de mes potes !  ::o:

----------


## Acteon

Le C rose c'est les chaton! RoX

----------


## Kamikaze

OMG DWARF FORTRESS sur une émission pour jeunz!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arseur

On est dans la matrice !  ::wub::

----------


## tenshu

superbe boulon

----------


## Murne

Dwarf Fortress sur le Mouv', bravo les gars c'est fort.

----------


## tenshu

putin la pause pub :q

----------


## Kamikaze

J'envoie un SMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Angelina

Mouaahahaaa comment que le boulon se force à parler comme stallone.  ::P: 

Ton honneur est pleinement et entièment restauré mec.  :;):

----------


## JuBoK

Une petite pause .

Venez on envoie des emails a la radio

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Putain, Omar parle _exactement_ comme un de mes potes !


Pareil. Et merde ça va être coupé tout le temps ! QUI ENREGISTRE ET FAIT UN MONTAGE PLIZ !?

----------


## Vacnor

J'aime bien le coup du téléphone pourrave le temps que Boulon prenne une voie de gros dur

----------


## Anonyme2016

Quelqu'un envoie un Sms "a fond dans l'uretre"?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Max propose d'envoyer des questions... Je sens que des canards font essayer de faire passer des question à la con...  ::siffle::

----------


## Siona

Cette radio est un scandale !

----------


## Kamikaze

Tout le monde envoyez tous *"A fond dans l'urètre par SMS"* je vais les spammer  ::P:

----------


## Arseur

C'est terrible.
Mais c'est du direct ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Boulon il a fumé trois paquets de clope par jour depuis sa derniere intervention pour pas se faire chambrer.

----------


## Anonyme1023

C'est quoi le numéro au juste ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est terrible.
> Mais c'est du direct ?


Oui au téléphone.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Non mais vous croyez vraiment que l'auditorat du Mouv' va se précipiter sur Dwarf Fortress ? On parle d'émo de 12-16 ans là.

----------


## Murne

On envoie au combien le sms ?

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai envoyé 5 "A fond dans l'urètre" pourvu que ça passe!!!

----------


## Super Menteur

Par contre ils se sont un peu fait couper par un groupe de deurm.
Par contre si vous arrivez à caser "l'oeuvre totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth" je me réabonne pour 5 ans.

----------


## Kamikaze

62030

62030

62030

----------


## tenshu

Bon faut penser a vendre le magazine maintenant!

----------


## Super Menteur

> J'ai envoyé 5 "A fond dans l'urètre" pourvu que ça passe!!!


HAHA

----------


## Kamikaze

> HAHA 
> http://wdfw.wa.gov/wlm/living/graphics/pigeon1.jpg


Jaloux va.

----------


## Vacnor

Ca reprend

----------


## Sk-flown

> Non mais vous croyez vraiment que l'auditorat du Mouv' va se précipiter sur Dwarf Fortress ? On parle d'émo de 12-16 ans là.


Mon oncle de 50ans est un émo alors.

----------


## Arseur

"Dire du mal, c'est ma passion"

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Far Cry 2, ouais logique.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Allay c'est partit sur FC2. ::P:

----------


## Murne

> Par contre ils se sont un peu fait couper par un groupe de deurm.
> Par contre si vous arrivez à caser "l'oeuvre totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth" je me réabonne pour 5 ans.


Oh oui.  ::):

----------


## Lunik

Dire du mal c'est ma passion... Quel enfoiré.

En plus Far Cry 2 est pas mal, je sens qu'il va parler de Fallout 3.

----------


## Vacnor

Il spoil le numéro 180 !

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais il sont dans une gare Libanaise là ou quoi?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Mon oncle de 50ans est un émo alors.


Nan, mais en général. (mais ça lui va bien les cheveux longs et le maquillage ?)

Vivement Fallout 3 !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais bon. Il pourrait le dire, c'est de la merde !

----------


## Igloo

Qui est dans un bar ?

----------


## Murne

Merde on met quoi comme mot clé pour le sms ?

Boulon sur FC2 énorme (gameplay bébé cadum). ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Ouais, Omar et Gringo ! \Love/

----------


## Arseur

Oh oui Gringo caresse-lui le genou...

----------


## sissi

Ah les gayz!!!

----------


## Kamikaze

JE TAIME GRINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mort de rire XD

----------


## JuBoK

Je t'aime gringo  ::wub::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

LEGO BAtman AHAHAH Hardcore gamer va Gringo !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Gringo et Boulon sont en couple!!!

Pffff Far Cry 2 est bien.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Gringo et Boulon sont en couple!!!


Ça t'excite hein !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain ça valait le coup d'entendre la voix traînante de Boulon.
"Euhhhh voilà euhhhh ...."

Question conne: ça va devenir régulier ces interventions à la radio ?

----------


## Lunik

Virtual Skiper 5 ? Ironie powaaaaa

----------


## Anonyme1023

Il a pas critiquer Fallout 3, c'est normal ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

"Un jeu de bateau donc ?"

Dis donc, mais t'es surpuissant toi !

----------


## Morgoth

Diablo III :Ahahah derrière:  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sacred 2 ?
Boarf....

----------


## Murne

Ptin ya une gonzesse qui rigole en fond !  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Il a pas critiquer Fallout 3, c'est normal ?


Il l'a déjà fait la dernière fois.

----------


## Kamikaze

Les amateurs de LSD apprécieront Hahaha

----------


## tenshu

Joli les mecs =)

----------


## JuBoK

Putain le player bug quand je re c'est finit  ::cry::

----------


## Vacnor

On peut reprendre une écoute normale maintenant

----------


## Cranesec

Bon c'était quoi la ptite sauterie derrière ?

----------


## Arseur

Ahah du Anaïs maintenant.

C'est fini, et Kamikaze, bien joué pour tes SMS, DTC.

----------


## Thomasorus

Coooool la déclaration d'amour !

----------


## Morgoth

Rien sur Fallout 3 !

----------


## Kamikaze

Hé max vivel dop a dit que ce serait pareil toutes les deux semaines.
 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pfff même pas de croutons. ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Boarf ça manque de maglite.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bon bah en fait c'était nul.

----------


## Murne

C'était grandiose bravo !  :;):  Allez hop Anaïs on ferme.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ahah du Anaïs maintenant.
> 
> C'est fini, et Kamikaze, bien joué pour tes SMS, DTC.


Mais ouais j'ai bien perdu 2 euros dans l'affaire  ::cry::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bande de bâtards vous êtes pas sympa dr green et caca...  ::cry:: 

J'ai trouvé que c'était une bonne intervention. 7/10

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je vous mets l'enregistrement brut de pomme ou la version montée ?
Pour la deuxième il faudra attendre un peu.  :;):

----------


## Arseur

Bon c'était qui la nana derrière ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Gringo a vraiment une voix de pervers efféminé

Comme dans mes rêves  ::wub::

----------


## JuBoK

> Je vous mets l'enregistrement brut de pomme ou la version montée ?
> Pour la deuxième il faudra attendre un peu.


Je veux bien la brute, il me manque la fin, merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Z'étaient trop sérieux les cocos là...
N'empêche, Dwarf Fortress:
_"Ouais les gens qui passent dans notre dos, ils croient qu'on bosse sur un truc complexe, qu'on est dans la matrice.
Alors qu'on est juste en train de filer de la bière et du saucisson à nos nains pour qu'ils travaillent!"_

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Version remastérisée DTC pour moi merci  ::P:

----------


## Cranesec

> Je vous mets l'enregistrement brut de pomme ou la version montée ?
> Pour la deuxième il faudra attendre un peu.


Brut en mp3 ça serait pas mal  ::):

----------


## Largeman

Bien déçu, c'est sympa de vous entendre mais le journaliste est vraiment trop naze. Et puis merde fallais mettre un peu de folie dans tout ça. Bon en espérant que ça sera pour la prochaine.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vrai que l'animateur fait tâche.

----------


## Jolaventur

La zique m'a trop gonflé j'ai quité le truc avant 

Quelqun a le mp3?

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

J'ai encore tout loupé, et comme pour la première y'aura pas d'enregistrement j'suis sur  ::|:

----------


## Murne

Bah y'a pire je l'ai pas trouvé si nul ce présentateur. Il y connaissait rien c'est tout.

----------


## Cranesec

> Mouaahahaaa comment que le boulon se force à parler comme stallone. 
> 
> Ton honneur est pleinement et entièment restauré mec.





> J'aime bien le coup du téléphone pourrave le temps que Boulon prenne une voie de gros dur





> Boulon il a fumé trois paquets de clope par jour depuis sa derniere intervention pour pas se faire chambrer.


Non rien .  ::P: h34r:
Respect pour Dwarf Fortress tout ça ...

----------


## Sk-flown

Faites votre propre émission pour dominer le marché, avec des croûtons et des champignons dedans, je suis sur qu'avec une peu de bouche a oreille vos avis de langue de pute pourraient faire leurs chemins sur le web.

J'en ai marre du publi-rédactionnel.com ou des kevins tecktonik.fr

----------


## Igloo

Il riait sans arrêt l'animateur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah c'était marrant quand même.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Quel menteur cet el Gringo "Les abonnés l'ont déjà, il ne sera en Kioske que demain" 
haha  :B):

----------


## Igloo

> Bah c'était marrant quand même.


Mais pas _sans arrêt_.




> Quel menteur cet el Gringo "Les abonnés l'ont déjà, ils ne sera en Kioske demain"
> haha


Ouais, Gringo aime les humiliations publiques.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vous avez un site d'hébergement de contenu ? Free a désactivé mon espace web.  ::(:

----------


## Logan

> Vous avez un site d'hébergement de contenu ? Free a désactivé mon espace web.


http://dl.free.fr/

http://www.megaupload.com/fr/

----------


## Murne

Prends Megaupload, de loin le meilleur.

Merci d'avoir enregistré au fait.  :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Mais mayrde j'ai ratay ça bordayl. Quelqu'un a enregistray?

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est ici ! Pour 30 jours seulement.

Par contre, c'est la version brute donc un peu longue.  :;):

----------


## Murne

Merci !  ::wub::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah cool merci à toi Prince.

La voix de Gringo je la connaissais déjà suite à une transaction chay moi. Mais pour Boulon c'est une première.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ah cool merci à toi Prince.
> 
> La voix de Gringo je la connaissais déjà suite à une transaction chay moi.


La transaction, c'est qu'il est venu te remplir le cul à domicile ?

----------


## JuBoK

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> La transaction, c'est qu'il est venu te remplir le cul à domicile ?


Nan, un écran LCD que je lui ai vendu. Idiot.

----------


## Silver

N'empêche j'ai peur qu'à force de descendre les blockbusters et ne donner que des avis favorables pour les jeux Lego vous risquez de ne recevoir plus que les jeux 3-6 ans à la place.

_Dans le prochain CPC : Mon petit poney 2 en Afrique, Oui-Oui fait du pédalo 3D et Adibou : Game of the Year édition._  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Merci Prince  :;):

----------


## Angelina

Tu oublies *"Dora l'exploratrice choppe le palu dans la savane"*, et *"Martine fait de la contrebande d'arme"*








edit:

----------


## Nelfe

Y'avait un Mirage 2000 qui tournait derrière vous pendant l'émission ?

OMG COMMENT ILS SONT TROP GENTIL EN FAIT §

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Service d'envoi de fichiers http://dl.free.fr
> Trop de slots utilisés
> 
> Suite à de trop nombreux abus qui perturbent le service, il a été décidé que:
> 
>     * 1 slot de telechargement / IP / fichier
>     * 5 slots max / IP / machine


Grumph, comme un con j'ai utilisé DownThemAll!, forcement il m'a dl un html tout pourri et je peux plus télécharger le mp3 maintenant  :<_<: .

----------


## PrinceGITS

Attend un peu.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

PrinceGITS :  ::wub:: Merci  ::wub:: 
J'avais complètement zappé ce sujet.

----------


## Grosnours

Déconnectes toi de ton ISP puis reconnectes toi, a moins d'avoir une IP fixe, tout ira bien.
Et merci Prince !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Yep, ça marche là.

----------


## BoZo

Boulon il a une voix normale quoi.

----------


## Angelina

Biensur, c'est plus sur son trac de la dernière fois qu'on se moquait gentiment, et c'est devenu un private joke, qu'est devenu un running gag..

Bref, ça a pris des proportions disproportionnés, surtout pour ceux qui l'ont pas entendu, ou qui se complaisent dans le fantasme d'un Boulon Père-Fouettard...

----------


## Michael d'Amour

La prochaine fois que Omar et Gringo me feront une remontrance, je leur dirai "Ha mais en fait tu m'impressionnes pas avec ta voix normale, hahahaha".
Et je continuerai à rire du fond de mes vingt jours de ban.

----------


## Psk

Merci Prince !

----------


## JeP

PrincGITS : t'es un prin... t'es un chef, merci beaucoup.


Tain le vieux thread de groupies en manque quand même, vous faites peur les gens  ::mellow::

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai eu la flemme de faire le découpage. Ce sera pour demain.

----------


## Tien 12

C'est très bien comme ça ! Merci  :;):

----------


## Nelfe

Je trouve que Boulon a une voix très séduisante  ::love::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Elle est normale la voix de Boulon!

----------


## Angelina

Et alors?  ::):  Tu croyais qu'il parle comme Darth Vador?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Et alors?  Tu croyais qu'il parle comme Darth Vador?


On nous la disait fluette!

Par contre l'animateur il pensait parler à Boulon et Ringo (il a bien répété plusieurs fois Ringo), il a dû être déçu que Gringo parle pas de batterie.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Par contre l'animateur il pensait parler à Boulon et Ringo (il a bien répété plusieurs fois Ringo), il a dû être déçu que Gringo parle pas de batterie.


"Peace & love, je veux pas dire du mal de jeux, même si je ne les apprécie pas, peace & love, pas la peine de me mp sur ce point je ne peux répondre désolé, peace & love les gars, peace & love"

----------


## JeP

Franchement te tracasse pas trop, ça prend une seconde de reculer le lecteur pour sauter la chanson, ça va.

En tout cas, moi je suis persuadé qu'il y a 3 Omar Boulon : cui des bédés de Couly, cui du forum, et maintenant cui qui passe à la radio.

----------


## Angelina

> En tout cas, moi je suis persuadé qu'il y a 3 Omar Boulon : cui des bédés de Couly, cui du forum, et maintenant cui qui passe à la radio.


Celui qui passe à la radio, avec sa meuf qui ricane dans le fond.


*fixed* ::P:

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Merci PrinceGITS!

Au fait, y'a toujours aucun enregistrement de la première session radio de Boulon?

----------


## PolluXxX

C'est qui "Ringo"?  ::P: 

Au passage, merci bien Prince!

----------


## flbl

> Je vous mets l'enregistrement brut de pomme ou la version montée ?
> Pour la deuxième il faudra attendre un peu.


Je vote enregistrement brut, en flac ou ogg vorbis.




> Vous avez un site d'hébergement de contenu ? Free a désactivé mon espace web.


Combo! http://www.thepiratebay.org et http://www.utorrent.com

----------


## El Gringo

Bon alors pour info on était dans un bar et on est sorti pour avoir du silence, mais visiblement boulon est resté trop près d'un autiste pour qu'on soit réellement en silence. Et pour l'anecdote, il s'est raclé la gorge une bonne demi heure avant de prendre la parole tellement il était complexé depuis la dernière fois... Sinon je lui caressais pas le genou, j'étais remonté bien haut sur la cuisse mais il semble qu'il tienne à conserver un peu de pudeur. Et la dernière fois j'avais moi aussi envoyé un texto pour savoir s'il y avait des croutons dans l'urètre dans fallout 3, mais j'attends toujours la réponse...

----------


## Igloo

> Bon alors pour info on était dans un bar...





> Qui est dans un bar ?


:Habitué:  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon alors pour info on était dans un bar et on est sorti pour avoir du silence, mais visiblement boulon est resté trop près d'un autiste pour qu'on soit réellement en silence. Et pour l'anecdote, il s'est raclé la gorge une bonne demi heure avant de prendre la parole tellement il était complexé depuis la dernière fois... Sinon je lui caressais pas le genou, j'étais remonté bien haut sur la cuisse mais il semble qu'il tienne à conserver un peu de pudeur. Et la dernière fois j'avais moi aussi envoyé un texto pour savoir s'il y avait des croutons dans l'urètre dans fallout 3, mais j'attends toujours la réponse...


Et sinon vous allez devenir des habitués ?
De la radio hein, pas du bar (c'est sûrement déjà fait ça).

----------


## El Gringo

Il devrait surement y avoir de prochains épisodes, je ne saurais vous dire avec qui par contre...

----------


## flbl

Version éditée, normalisée et réencodée dispo via bittorrent sur tpb, j'ai viré l'intro inutile, la chanson pourrie au milieu et l'outro qui sert à rien et j'ai ré-encodé en ogg vorbis q4.

Et maintenant que j'ai écouté le tout, je tiens à le dire:
- il va falloir travailler sur le bruit de fond (au bord de l'autoroute, en bout de piste d'un aéroport, sur la jetée par vent de force 4 ou avec des gens bourrés c'est pas bon)
- faire un effort sur l'intonation de la voix parce qu'on a parfois du mal à comprendre que la phrase est finie.
- préparer un peu mieux les trucs à dire: par exemple "c'est original .. mais c'est c'est c'est original, c'est c'est c'est intéréssant , enfin c'est un point de vue très artistique" ça le fait moyen: quand tu dis que c'est intéréssant on sent bien que que c'est le premier mot qui te vient en tête pour ne pas dire une 3eme fois que c'est original, faut pas être aussi émotif quand tu passes à la radio.
- virer l'animateur pour en prendre un qui ne cumule pas tout les clichés de l'animateur débile.
:ancien_animateur_de_radio:

----------


## El Gringo

Qu'est-ce qu'il peut dire comme conneries ce flbl alors, oh oh oh nous émotifs, oh oh oh il est bête alors...

----------


## Ash

Vous avez l'air tout gentil, moi qui vous imaginais en ogres géants assoiffées de sang !  ::o:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Vous avez l'air tout gentil, moi qui vous imaginais en ogres géants assoiffées de sang !


C'est pour mieux de dévorer, mon enfant!

----------


## Tramb

> Qu'est-ce qu'il peut dire comme conneries ce flbl alors, oh oh oh nous émotifs, oh oh oh il est bête alors...


Non vous êtes pas émotifs.
Vous êtes émokids.

----------


## Largeman

Prochaine opération, un rôle de chroniqueur dans le Grand Journal ?

----------


## Grosnours

> Version éditée, normalisée et réencodée dispo via bittorrent sur tpb, j'ai viré l'intro inutile, la chanson pourrie au milieu et l'outro qui sert à rien et j'ai ré-encodé en ogg vorbis q4.


Ok merci, Free ne m'aimant pas j'ai eu au mieux un fichier tronqué.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je crois surtout que Free a été surchargé par la demande des canards hier soir.  :;):

----------


## Next

C'est pas possible d'avoir le fichier ogg en telechargement direct? Parceque la sur torrent ya personne qui partage  ::sad::

----------


## Nelfe

Boulon j'le sens prêt à présenter le JT de 20h sur TF1.

----------


## Anonyme871

Une question aussi bête que conne : Pourquoi vous faites pas l'emission du studio ?

----------


## Guest

Le bar c'est carrément plus funky.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Et les patrons, ils étaient content de votre prestation radiophonique ?

----------


## Ash

Au fait, citer "Machin Skiper" en jeu incontournable du moment c'était une boutade ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Les bruits d'extérieur qu'on entend, c'est parce qu'en fait c'est les premiers testeurs de jeux vidéo marginaux itinérants, c'est un concept très fresh, très Ted bundy.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

::o: Mais ils existent, c'est pas des bots !  ::o: 

Sinon, merci flbl pour le fichier audio.

----------


## flbl

De rien, mais moi j'ai pas fait grand chose, c'est princeGITS qui a enregistré et mis à dispo. :cérémonie_de_remise_des_prix:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je n'ai pas fait grand chose non plus. J'ai juste cliqué sur "Enregistrer" dans ADSL TV.  :;):

----------


## TheToune

Hahaha génial ...

Sinon à force de ne vous voir qu'en caricatures j'ai été surpris que vous ne parliez pas avec des voix de dessins animés. Je suis déçu.
Et au début vous faite un peu "grand timide", pas forcement très bien préparé ... c'est étrange aussi alors qu'on est habitué a vous lire dans des articles et même des post plutôt clair et bien écrit. Ce qui est cool à la radio c'est que boulon arrive a faire des "q".
Bref, par tous les dieux, seriez vous totalement humain ?

Sinon le contenu : ben le coup de la main de Gringo sur la cuisse de Boulon m'a tout émoustillé ... Elles sont torrides vos soirées entre collègues. 
Et le reste ? Ben on s'en fout un peu on le lit déjà dans la mag.

Bisous \o/




> De rien, mais moi j'ai pas fait grand chose, c'est princeGITS qui a enregistré et mis à dispo. :cérémonie_de_remise_des_prix:





> Je n'ai pas fait grand chose non plus. J'ai juste cliqué sur "Enregistrer" dans ADSL TV.


Ouais ben merci à vous deux  :;):

----------


## Mug Bubule

Merci à PrinceGITS et flbl pour avoir permis aux canards retardataires de profiter de l'émission, et merci à Boulon et Gringo pour s'être avoué leur amour en direct u_u

----------


## El Gringo

> Et les patrons, ils étaient content de votre prestation radiophonique ?


Je verrai ça en arrivant au boulot...




> Au fait, citer "Machin Skiper" en jeu incontournable du moment c'était une boutade ?


J'avais l'air de dire qu'il était incontournable ? J'aurais surement du dire à l'animateur que je ne lui parlais plus parce que sa question était déplacée...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je verrai ça en arrivant au boulot...


 
Posté à 15h22...

Tain, changez pas de métier les mecs  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Autre question à la con du soir: le passage à la radio s'est fait comment ? Connaissances communes ? Ils vous ont  gentiment demandés votre parole sacrée ? Vous les avez supplié de passer à l'antenne pour vous la jouer ? Pourquoi le genou plus particulièrement ?

----------


## Pokeahonteass

silence radio

----------


## ShinSH

> Autre question à la con du soir: le passage à la radio s'est fait comment ? Connaissances communes ? Ils vous ont  gentiment demandés votre parole sacrée ? Vous les avez supplié de passer à l'antenne pour vous la jouer ? Pourquoi le genou plus particulièrement ?


S'ils ont vu le forum canard PC, je pense qu'il s'agit d'attirer des auditeurs. (Avec du Eric Clapton juste avant, vous vous rendez compte?  ::o: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouaip je penche plutôt pour cette alternative: un type du Mouv connait le forum/mag et a eu envie de faire parler ses idoles.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> (Avec du Eric Clapton juste avant, vous vous rendez compte? )


 ::huh:: 
DAns ce que j'ai enregistré hier soir, c'est Ben Harper avant le début de l'émission... :joueurdeBlindTest.com:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Putains de fanboys. Tout le monde sait très bien que Gringo s'est fait remplacer par un mec aussi crédible qui trainait dans la rue. Mais je suis toujours aussi content de voir qu'au bout de 10 secondes ça réagissait déja et que ca fait 5 pages en moins de 5 minutes. Non, vous écoutez pas le mouv' sans déconner. Si ?

----------


## Guest

Si tu leur dis que Monsieur Chat passe dans 30 millions d'amis (avec son maître, bien entendu), ils iraient voir, alors le mouv' c'est un moindre mal...

----------


## Ash

> J'avais l'air de dire qu'il était incontournable ? J'aurais surement du dire à l'animateur que je ne lui parlais plus parce que sa question était déplacée...


t'as fais plouf plouf en somme  :^_^:

----------


## Largeman

> Si tu leur dis que Monsieur Chat passe dans 30 millions d'amis (avec son maître, bien entendu), ils iraient voir, alors le mouv' c'est un moindre mal...


T'as l'air en forme ces temps-ci ...

----------


## Pokeahonteass

bon, comment récupérer l'enregistrement de cette émission ? n'ayant pas pu l'ecouter en direct  ::(:

----------


## Igloo

Tu regardes les pages précédentes.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

non mais euh... personne ne seed alors ma question est toujours valable  ::P: 

EDIT: mouhahaha ça y est j'ai le fichier :D au temps pour moi désolé de vous faire subir mon impatience

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Olah mais ca m'a l'air fort interressant tout ca.
Je rentre en France et je telecharge le fichier.

Ca dure combien de temps ?

----------


## Igloo

> non mais euh... personne ne seed alors ma question est toujours valable





> Tu regardes les pages précédentes.


Ma réponse aussi.  :^_^: 

(le lien de Prince)

----------


## Ash

> Olah mais ca m'a l'air fort interressant tout ca.
> Je rentre en France et je telecharge le fichier.
> 
> Ca dure combien de temps ?


En zappant les musiques de merde, 3 secondes et 2 centièmes. Ou 4.500.. En tout cas c'est vachement trop court.

----------


## Kamikaze

> En zappant les musiques de merde, 3 secondes et 2 centièmes. Ou 4.500.. En tout cas c'est vachement trop court.


Comme ta bite.



Eh oui c'est la blague de minuit.

----------


## Ash

Elle était très drôle. Vivement demain midi !

----------


## Guest

> T'as l'air en forme ces temps-ci ...


Pas vraiment, et toi ?

----------


## flbl

&#199;a dure un peu moins de 10 minutes, le fichier pèse un peu plus de 8Mo, il est dispo via bittorrent sur thepiratebay (le lien est donné sur la page d'avant) et je continue de seeder jusqu'à l'arrivée du numéro 181 dans ma bal.

----------


## ShinSH

> DAns ce que j'ai enregistré hier soir, c'est Ben Harper avant le début de l'émission... :joueurdeBlindTest.com:


Bah je suis une quiche niveau musique, j'ai confondu, stout.

----------


## NitroG42

Alala Boulon, il stresse il stresse.
Un mythe s'effondre.

Putain vous faisiez la fête derrière ou quoi ?

Par contre Gringo je l'aime encore plus que toi Boulon lalala.

N'empêche, c'est vachement classe ces passages à la radio je trouve, j'espère qu'il y'en aura d'autre.

ps : putain y'as quand même un moment où on entend un mouton derrière.

----------


## El Gringo

> Quel menteur cet el Gringo "Les abonnés l'ont déjà, il ne sera en Kioske que demain" 
> haha


C'était Boulon, et c'était pas dur à deviner : y'avait qu'un mytho pour deux et c'était Boulon, ce n'était donc pas moi.
Et merci Nitro, mais il y aura toujours Gana entre toi et moi !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le mouv ça a le mérite de passer autre chose (un peu comme Nova) que se qui passe sur 90% des radios.

Alors pas de bol en ce moment c'est "rock" style BB brunes qui marchent actuellement  mais le mouv' c'est pas que de la merde.

Bon en même temps ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas écouté mais des mecs qui passe Child in time version longue (pourquoi longue d'ailleurs entière) et du live de Black Sabbath ne sont pas foncièrement mauvais.

Apres si il y a de la merde je vous pari qu'on retrouve du cota français la plupart du temps.(Ouais parce que Superbus et BB brunes pour le rock français et du Luke qui pompe sans vergogne (sauf 1er album) sur Noir désir moi ça me fout la honte).

Quoi hors sujet ? Mr Boulon muscle ta voix, muscle ta voix sinon tu vas te faire manger.

----------


## FloO

Très sympa tout ça. Dommage pour la qualité sonore mais y a pire.
N'a veut encore!
Merci à PrinceGITS pour le mp3 :;): .

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Dommage pour la qualité sonore mais y a pire.


 ::blink:: 
Bon, c'est encodé en 128kbits, mais c'est le flux soit disant haute qualité des radios de Free. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire beaucoup mieux.
Après Gringo et Boulon sont dans un environnement pourri et sur Le Mouv la qualité est pourrie dès qu'il y a des auditeurs en ligne.

----------


## Ash

> Quoi hors sujet ? Mr Boulon muscle ta voix, muscle ta voix sinon tu vas te faire manger.


J'ai pas trouvé qu'il avait une voix de castra d'ailleurs. Il a arrêté les injections d'hormones juste avant l'émission c'est ça ?

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai pas trouvé qu'il avait une voix de castra d'ailleurs. Il a arrêté les injections d'hormones juste avant l'émission c'est ça ?


Il s'est raclé la gorge pendant un bon quart d'heure avant de passer à l'antenne. C'est trop bon de balancer...

----------


## Guest

> C'est trop bon de balancer...


Ah tu vois !

----------


## Velgos

> ...


Toi t'es jamais tombé *par erreur* sur "Les Filles du Mouv'".
D'ailleurs en lisant le début du topic j'avais le secret espoir que cette émission serait le cadre en peluche de l'intervention de nos bien-aimés rédacteurs El et O. (que leurs étrons soient d'or pur et de gameplay divin) mais seule la testostérone semble leur avoir servi d'interlocuteurs, et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> que leurs étrons soient d'or pur


Ouch !!! ::mellow::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mince je capte pas le Mouv de chez moi.

Et en fait je me demande si c'est une mauvaise chose...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> silence radio





> bon, comment récupérer l'enregistrement de cette émission ? n'ayant pas pu l'ecouter en direct





> non mais euh... personne ne seed alors ma question est toujours valable 
> 
> EDIT: mouhahaha ça y est j'ai le fichier :D au temps pour moi désolé de vous faire subir mon impatience


Pour les majuscules, c'est la touche à gauche du clavier (existe aussi à droite) avec une grosse flèche pointant vers le haut.

----------


## Reguen

Sinon il y a les podcasts sur Radio France qui fonctionnent très bien. En 10 pages, je n'ai pas vu le nom de l'émission en question, c'était laquelle ?

On remarque quand même que Boulon et Gringo restent les figures de proue de CPC. A quand une interview de Fishbone sur Skyrock ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est la maxbox.

----------


## Reguen

M'ci !  :;):

----------


## Angelina

Nan mais tu trouveras pas, tu penses bien qu'on a déjà cherché...  ::P:

----------


## Reguen

> Nan mais tu trouveras pas, tu penses bien qu'on a déjà cherché...


Je viens de voir ça, leur bouton "émissions"' sur la page des podcasts Le Mouv' il est cassé  ::'(:

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> pour les majuscules, c'est la touche à gauche du clavier (existe aussi à droite) avec une grosse flèche pointant vers le haut.


Désolé mais je croyais que cette touche c' est shift et ça écrit gros je trouve.

----------


## O.Boulon

T'es gentil, t'es marrant, mais t'arretes d'écrire comme un mongolo.
Tout le monde fait un effort, t'en fais un aussi. 
Les autres t'ont prévenu, tu fais le nécessaire ou ça ne va pas tarder à dégénérer.

Edit : Cimer et jolie caisse.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

> T'es gentil, t'es marrant, mais t'arretes d'écrire comme un mongolo.
> Tout le monde fait un effort, t'en fais un aussi. 
> Les autres t'ont prévenu, tu fais le nécessaire ou ça ne va pas tarder à dégénérer.
> 
> Edit : Cimer et jolie caisse.


 
Les phrases en citation de Jekhyl sont antérieures à l'avertissement que j'ai reçu, depuis je ne crois pas avoir "fauté". Je fais donc des efforts, enfin je fais de mon mieux. Il ne faudrait pas tomber dans la discrimination non plus car ayant parcourru quelques sujets, je ne crois pas être le pire en ce qui concerne l' écriture. Dans tous les cas "mongolo", il ne faut pas pousser quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pour ça kue j'ai édité.
Accessoirement, il y a kuelkue chose de profondément satisfaisant à traiter kuelku'un de mongolo, lorsku'on évite soigneusement la lettre "k" dans toutes ses interventions.

----------


## Pokeahonteass

Bon de toute façon, je suis nouveau ici donc c'est normal de subir un peu de bizutage, à défaut de bisoutage (beurk).

----------


## sun tzu

Ça fait étrange d'entendre les voix, c'est comme voir la tête d'un animateur radio  ::P: 

Par contre faut sortir Mr Boulon des égouts la prochaine fois, même si ses amis les tortues ninja lui manquent .

L'animateur me faisait penser à un peu à Marcus, surtout au niveau de la voix et le fait de rire toute les 30 sec.

Sinon à quand un remix des débats de gerard avec Mr Boulon  ::wub::

----------


## Kami93

Ils chantent bien les mecs, c'est pas mon style mais c'est pas mal. Dommage pour les pubs homosexuelles entre deux chansons.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Dommage pour les pubs homosexuelles entre deux chansons.


Lapin compris.  ::huh::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Damned, encore raté.

----------


## elkoo

Le liens de PrinceGITS ne marche plus, mais le torrent de flbl est toujours dispo (je le seed encore en tout cas)
Edit : Au fait merci les gars!

----------


## Jolaventur

Comment, il a une voix de merde Gringo, limite mal assuré.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Le liens de PrinceGITS ne marche plus, mais le torrent de flbl est toujours dispo (je le seed encore en tout cas)
> Edit : Au fait merci les gars!


Yes, bien le torrent merci.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bon enfin j'ai écouté. La classe, vous avez été interrompu par un titre d'Against Me!.

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon enfin j'ai écouté. La classe, vous avez été interrompu par un titre d'Against Me!.


Merci, je doutais un peu de moi mais je suis très fier maintenant.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Merci, je doutais un peu de moi mais je suis très fier maintenant.


Ben t'avais quand même une voix de merde, sinon c'était bien.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Le liens de PrinceGITS ne marche plus,


Au bout d'une semaine sans téléchargement, Free efface. Si besoin je l'upload de nouveau.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ben t'avais quand même une voix de merde, sinon c'était bien.


J'avais bu pile poil ce qu'il fallait pour être relâché mais pas assez pour être dynamique et avoir la voix assurée... En plus on était sorti pour être tranquille mais c'était le bordel quand même et on se les caillait sévère... Pis  je m'étais pas mouché, j'avais un téléphone de merde et des tas d'autres bonnes excuses encore.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'avais bu


Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> et des tas d'autres *très très mauvaises* excuses encore.


*corrigé*

Ouais parce que tout le monde ne détecte pas l'ironie ici bas.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Z'etes pas passés hier?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Mais ça devrait pas tarder.

----------


## PrinceGITS

La Maxbox, c'est à partir de 20h.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Y a un passage ce soir ?

Où qu'on écoute ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Y a un passage ce soir ?
> 
> Où qu'on écoute ?


Toujours à la rabâche ramasse http://players.tv-radio.com/radiofra...utostart=true#

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Non, on intervient pas ce soir.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Non, on intervient pas ce soir.


Damned une demi-heure que je guette, les oreilles en feu.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Non, on intervient pas ce soir.


Bouuuuuh.

----------


## El Gringo

On avait une soirée croque-monsieur en fait, c'était super.

----------


## ToasT

Prince GITS, moi je veux bien que tu l'uploades encore, j'l'ai pas écouté...  ::ninja::  :en_retard:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Non.
> Mais ça devrait pas tarder.


Comme les dernières fois vous étiez passés le mercredi jme suis dit...

----------


## Nonok

J'ai envie de faire un exploit international, le genre de truc qui vaut 6 siècles de bannissement et 8 720 479 193 212 points de pénalités, le juron exclamatif le plus long jamais prononcé, un truc du genre _"non d'un pixelpirate de l'oeuvre de wagner à beyrouth, comme ça poutre à la Spore cet enregistrement, on dirait un putain de bordel d'ownage comme un achat au prix fort de call of duty 5, digne d'un fallout 3, le genre de daikatana qui fait de toi une bitch, une oeuvre ololo intersidérale à la Fable, un jeu indépendant ou tu dois entrainer des kamikazes, un recrutement virtuel d'America's Army, un lanceur de missile kurde dans ton jardin à la ArmA, une DRM-MST de GTA IV dans ton oeil, un developpeur d'ubisoft dans ton lit, un singe cyborg qui vend des exemplaires de canardpc au porte à porte, un cessna dans ton cul avec flight simulator, une construction grammaticale de 12 854 mots constituée de palyndromes, de 4 COD et de 21 COI avec dix-huits marqueurs de temps différents et zéro faute d'orthographe au mot "anticonstitutionnellement-vôtre" avec une remarque sur la couleur à la mode pour un slip."_

Allez, à quand une CanardTV ? C'etait bieng les voix, ça fait moins petit enfant de six ans que quand on s'exprime sur le TS de cpc :encouragementdissimulé:

A noter que la dernière remarque s'adressait uniquement à t0t0 et tyler durden (pas moi, je n'ai pas de voix fluette :D) mais c'est la faute aux micros :mytho:

----------


## HoOpla

Exellent ! , j'ai reussi a l'ecouter (merci prince) et je me suis bien bidonner,ca a pas l'air comme ca , mais d'ajouter une voix , ca vous rend encore plus humain , et donc plus attachant .

Et mon coté anar me laisse reveur , de vous voir balancer comme ca sur une radio de grande audience ,des petits piques sur des grosses licences , j'en veux encore !

----------


## LaVaBo

> ajouter une voix , ca vous rend encore plus humain , et donc plus attachant .


Bof, ils ont des voix normales, donc ça les rend normaux, là où on attendait une voix gonflée aux hormones mâles face à une voix détruite par les années d'abus gainsbarre-style. 
Chui déçu, déçuuuu  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ca m'amuse de lire que pleins de gens qui ont écouté l'émission sont tombés des nues en réalisant que Boulon et Gringo sont en fait des êtres humains.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ca m'amuse de lire que pleins de gens qui ont écouté l'émission sont tombés des nues en réalisant que Boulon et Gringo sont en fait des êtres humains.


Euh attends, Gringo on l'a vu en vrai et...    ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

On repasse dans 10 minutes.
En direct de la rédac.

Si on réussit à faire fonctionner nos téléphones.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Qui enregistre !?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je m'en occupe.  ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci ! J'arrive pas à écouter Le mouv' sur le net, surement mon ip de wallon...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Y'a des chances que ça larsen *_couiiii_iiiiiiiICCCCC*

----------


## Tien 12

Ah y est, c'est parttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Argh j'ai encore du rater. Ha non, mais je viens de rentrer, je vais rater quand même.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Finalement j'arrive à écouter. Tout juste.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Purée, pile quand ma connexion internet me fait des misères.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pas grave, ça enregistre.  :B):

----------


## Tien 12

Bonsoir, Mr Boulon est là ? je suis le concepteur de Legendary...

Pas de problème, je patiente le temps qu'il finisse son coup de fil...

----------


## DarkHope

C'était bien sympa. Les anciens enregistrements sont dispos quelques part?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Gringo, tu trembles ou c'est une impression ?

EDIT: Prince, si tu pouvais continuer à écouter au cas où quelqu'un réagit, se serait sympa !  ::P:

----------


## DarkHope

> Gringo, tu trembles ou c'est une impression ?


Ouais j'avais aussi l'impression que Gringo mouillait le pantalon à l'antenne  ::P: . Ou alors c'est l'effet post-NFS Undercover.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan il fait semblant pour être conforme à vos attentes.

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai pas eu le temps de me racler la gorge, faites chier les gars. Pis j'ai pris ma voix aigüe des fois, c'était cool ça.

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà, c'est ce que je vous avais dit.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> EDIT: Prince, si tu pouvais continuer à écouter au cas où quelqu'un réagit, se serait sympa !


Désolé, mais j'ai arrêté juste après.
Fichier en cours d'upload sur le partage de gros fichiers Free.
Il manque 2 secondes au début donc ça commence par "... Canard Console".  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Il manque 2 secondes au début


On peut vraiment pas te faire confiance, non mais franchement t'abuses grave quoi, ça me fout en rogne ce genre de trucs merde !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bin si tu veux le début, ça sera dispo en podcast sur le site du mouv.  ::P: 

Sinon, c'est ici.
Je vous ai laissé la chanson du milieu, juste parce que le titre porte à confusion (et aussi parce que j'ai la flemme de lancer audacity) :
Never miss a beat
 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

"Hrum Hrum !
Excusez moi !
"

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> On peut vraiment pas te faire confiance, non mais franchement t'abuses grave quoi, ça me fout en rogne ce genre de trucs merde !


Quand j'imagine ta voix de la radio ça me fait plus du tout peur tes sautes d'humeurs !




> "Hrum Hrum !
> Excusez moi !
> "


C'était donc ça ! J'avais pas compris sur le moment.

----------


## TheToune

> Bin si tu veux le début, ça sera dispo en podcast sur le site du mouv. 
> 
> Sinon, c'est ici.
> Je vous ai laissé la chanson du milieu, juste parce que le titre porte à confusion (et aussi parce que j'ai la flemme de lancer audacity) :
> Never miss a beat


Cool merci ...

Je trouve Gringo très agressif ... C'est surement un gros jaloux ... Ce suppose que ce n'est pas parce qu'il remplit la rubrique téléchargement qu'il sait se servir des logiciels qu'il propose genre un logiciel d'enregistrement. Bouuuuh le mauvais  ::o:

----------


## El Gringo

> Cool merci ...
> 
> Je trouve Gringo très agressif ... C'est surement un gros jaloux ... Ce suppose que ce n'est pas parce qu'il remplit la rubrique téléchargement qu'il sait se servir des logiciels qu'il propose genre un logiciel d'enregistrement. Bouuuuh le mauvais


Tu m'as bien cerné. T'aurais dû entendre quand j'ai rapporté au présentateur hors antenne que boulon il avait dit qu'il fallait buter des harkis au lieu des harpies...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Quand j'imagine ta voix de la radio ça me fait plus du tout peur tes sautes d'humeurs !
> 
> 
> C'était donc ça ! J'avais pas compris sur le moment.



Fais gaffe à ta gueule, le monsieur est peu avenant en général. Et son poing doit faire la moitié de ta face. C'est juste un putain de bisounours qui s'ignore.

----------


## Velgos

> Fais gaffe à ta gueule, le monsieur est peu avenant en général. Et son poing doit faire la moitié de ta face. C'est juste un putain de bisounours qui s'ignore.


Hrm, il quotait Gringo. Tu maintiens?

----------


## O.Boulon

Sans dec', vous êtes infect avec Gringo. Déjà, il a pas de sautes d'humeur et en plus il pleure maintenant.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah ouais, un gringo place ses coups différemment. Pas de force physique, une propension à te bourrer la tronche jusqu'à à aspirer ton sang. Le danger est pas immédiat. Mais le résultat est tout aussi probant.




> Sans dec', vous êtes infect avec Gringo. Déjà, il a pas de sautes d'humeur et en plus il pleure maintenant.


Réponds à mon MP, on installera un dialogue constructif, pleutre.

----------


## TheToune

> Sans dec', vous êtes infect avec Gringo. Déjà, il a pas de sautes d'humeur et en plus il pleure maintenant.


J'ai finit d'écouter l'émission et on entend bien que gringo est un grand émotif en fait ... Il a la voix toute tremblante ...

... pauvre petite chose. Je suis désolé si je pu le vexer.

 ::'(: 

El gringo je t'aime bien au fond  ::wub:: . Si j'étais chose-sexuel je te prendrais dans mes bras.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Gringo avait l'air super excité en parlant des infectés spéciaux, surtout du duo Boomer/Smoker, est-ce parce qu'il s'identifie un peu dans les 2 persos ?

----------


## TheToune

> Gringo avait l'air super excité en parlant des infectés spéciaux, surtout du duo Boomer/Smoker, est-ce parce qu'il s'identifie un peu dans les 2 persos ?


Le boomer lui rappelle son vomi perdu ...

----------


## Cranesec

> "Hrum Hrum !
> Excusez moi !
> "


Enorme ça .. ::P: 
Ptain j'ai mal aux cotes.

Edit : Plane*t*scape Torment ?  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Si j'étais chose-sexuel je te prendrais dans mes bras.


Hmmm, et moi j'étalerais délicatement mes déjections naturelles sur ton corps avant de te lécher et de te faire mes meilleures prises de bondage avec ma langue...




> Gringo avait l'air super excité en parlant des infectés spéciaux, surtout du duo Boomer/Smoker, est-ce parce qu'il s'identifie un peu dans les 2 persos ?


Ben voyons, que dalle ouais...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Enorme ça ..
> Ptain j'ai mal aux cotes.


Ce que j'ai bien aimé aussi c'est:

Gringo: "C'est EYE, E. Y. I."
Mais je ne sais plus si c'est avant ou après le raclement de gorge.


En tout cas c'est sympa de vous entendez à la radio, j'ai l'impression d'avoir la K7 du magazine en bonus ! Comme Teddy qui me lisait mon histoire, mais là c'est Boulon et Gringo.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ce que j'ai bien aimé aussi c'est:
> 
> Gringo: "C'est EYE, E. Y. I."
> Mais je ne sais plus si c'est avant ou après le raclement de gorge.


Vous êtes tous des gros mesquins jaloux. Tous.

----------


## Velgos

Non, c'est de l'amour Gringo. De l'amour.

----------


## El Gringo

Tous.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Tous.


Toi même.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

J'veux pas enfoncer le clou, mais j'ai eu l'image d'un pauvre petit chevreau tremblotant dans mon esprit en entendant Gringo.

Pour le coup il aurait p'tete du boire quelques pintes  :^_^: 

Mais vous entendre à la radio c'est assez inestimable pour moi, CQFD.

Ps: Merci Prince.

----------


## elkoo

Merci pour l'enregistrement Prince. Le "excusez-moi" c'est bien Boulon non? Il m'a semblé reconnaitre sa voix de la première fois.

----------


## Phenixy

Legendary prend son tarif! NFS & Tomb Raider prennent une belle dose aussi...

Bravo les mecs, c'est sur que c'est pas évident de causer devant quelques millions de personnes. Mais bon Anaal a raison, quelques pintes avant eut été une bonne idée  ::): 

A quand le double interview en prime au JT de TF1?  :;):

----------


## TheToune

> Hmmm, et moi j'étalerais délicatement mes déjections naturelles sur ton corps avant de te lécher et de te faire mes meilleures prises de bondage avec ma langue...


Mais c'est dégueulasse ... j'adore !  ::P: 

La première fois c'était dans la rue ...
Cette fois ci c'était à la rédac ....
La prochaine fois ça sera direct dans le studio ?

Sinon vous étiez seul, il n'y avait personne, genre à essayer de vous déconcentrez ? Vous êtes les seuls a vouloir ce quart d'heure de gloire ? vos collègues ne sont pas jaloux ? Est ce qu'ils fuient délibérément la célébrité, et donc les femmes et la cocaïne ? Parce qu'après l'interview il y a bien eu des femmes et de la cocaïne, hein ?

----------


## Phenixy

> Est ce qu'ils fuient délibérément la célébrité, et donc les femmes et la cocaïne ? Parce qu'après l'interview il y a bien eu des femmes et de la cocaïne, hein ?


Qu'est ce que tu crois, il y en avait déjà avant...  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

Gringo les avait pris ces pintes...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Z'êtes vaches quand même avec Gringo. Moi je trouve qu'il a été très bon.

----------


## PrinceGITS

En fait, le moins bon, c'était l'animateur...
On se demande s'il s'y connait un minimum et s'il lit les CPC. Car il a bien insisté sur le "Canard Console" alors que c'est un hors série. Idem avec NFS sur consoles...

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, mais arrêtez avec l'animateur...
C'est un vrai joueur, il nous lit depuis un bail : seulement il fait son métier, il est là pour jouer le candide et nous passer les plats.

Et s'il cite sans cesse Canard Console, c'est pour nous faire de la pub.

Purée, parfois, vous êtes vraiment des trous du cul...

----------


## TheToune

> Putain, mais arrêtez avec l'animateur...
> C'est un vrai joueur, il nous lit depuis un bail : seulement il fait son métier, il est là pour jouer le candide et nous passer les plats.
> 
> Et s'il cite sans cesse Canard Console, c'est pour nous faire de la pub.
> 
> Purée, parfois, vous êtes vraiment des trous du cul...


Surtout qu'on sentait bien qu'il savait ce qu'il y avait dans le mag ...

Quand il vous a demandé de commencer par les mauvais jeu on sentait bien qu'il savait de quoi vous alliez parlé ... Sur le moment au son de sa voix je me suis imaginé un mec avec un grand sourire débile.  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Merci pour l'enregistrement Prince. Le "excusez-moi" c'est bien Boulon non? Il m'a semblé reconnaitre sa voix de la première fois.


Nan.




> Z'êtes vaches quand même avec Gringo. Moi je trouve qu'il a été très bon.


Merci beaucoup mais laisse tomber, je suis sûr qu'ils ont même pas l'intégrale de Julien Clerc de toute façon.




> Putain candide passe les plats.
> 
> cite Canard Console, faire de la Purée, vous êtes vraiment des trous du cul.


Whoua, j'adore ce que tu dis !

----------


## getcha

> Putain, mais arrêtez avec l'animateur...
> C'est un vrai joueur, il nous lit depuis un bail : seulement il fait son métier, il est là pour jouer le candide et nous passer les plats.
> 
> Et s'il cite sans cesse Canard Console, c'est pour nous faire de la pub.
> 
> Purée, parfois, vous êtes vraiment des trous du cul...


Il joue roleplay a fond quoi.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Putain, mais arrêtez avec l'animateur...
> C'est un vrai joueur, il nous lit depuis un bail : seulement il fait son métier, il est là pour jouer le candide et nous passer les plats.


C'est pas au point alors. Ca ne fait pas naturel.
En même temps, ce n'est que la deuxième émission.  ::P: 




> Purée, parfois, vous êtes vraiment des trous du cul...


Il faut interdire l'utilisation de DTC. Ça a des effets secondaires.  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est naturel puiskue t'en es au point de le prendre pour un abruti.

Sinon Gringo à l'aide, je suis blokué devant Ultimate Force !

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon Gringo à l'aide, je suis blokué devant Ultimate Force !


N'oublie pas d'où vient le chauve... Et dis toi que c'est Gordon Brown (la femme de Tony Blair) qui a écrit le script.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok, t'as brisé le sort, je me casse.

----------


## Lt Anderson

: passedanslecoinàl'occasion:
C'est pour quand la prochaine prestation radiophonique?

----------


## El Gringo

30 minutes.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> 30 minutes.


Wohw pitaing!  ::o: 

Merci Jacques Vabre!  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

'tain ils passent Pascale Picard...  ::|:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est naturel puiskue t'en es au point de le prendre pour un abruti.


Je parlais de votre échange pas de sa prestation.  :;): 

En fait, je suis en train de me dire que c'est peut être le délai induit par le téléphone qui rend ça pas très naturel...

----------


## Goji

J'aime l'accent parigot de Boulon, hors caricature mais bien présent, comme un baba au rhum qui ne baigne pas dans son jus. On sent d'où il vient mais il n'en joue pas, contrairement à Gringo dont les "arriba" et autres "viene aqui hiro de piñata" deviennent rapidement pénible, surtout lorsqu'en sus il mâche un vieux cactus sans fermer la bouche. Ça s'entend, surtout à la radio, mais on mettra ça sur l'ardoise du patron, avec un seul sucre s'il vous plaît merci.

----------


## O.Boulon

Déjà, il est montreuillois mon accent, alors tu te tais !

----------


## Goji

C'est le pire, tu t'en sors bien, surtout quand tu dis "vraiment mauvais quoi".

----------


## Tink

> C'est le pire, tu t'en sors bien, surtout quand tu dis "vraiment mauvais quoi".


Au moins il est bilingue de base! Michto!  :B):

----------


## tym_b

En tout cas merci Prince pour les enregistrement.
C'est sympa d'entendre les autres gignolos nous faire un petit survol interactif du mag  :;):

----------


## Goji

> Au moins il est bilingue de base! Michto!


Bah michto aussi, je dis pas le contraire et même plus, étant grand fana des accents parigots en général, avec ma préférence pour celui de Malakoff, exquis dans sa retenue gouailleuse et sa tonique empruntée au cri du mulot en rut.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Donc tu as une érection quand tu écoutes la voix sirupeuse du chanteur de Java ?

----------


## DarkHope

Par contre j'suis fan du: 
"Le canard PC nouveau est sorti aujourd'hui si je ne m'abuse.
- Exactement, presque. "
 ::P:

----------


## Goji

> Donc tu as une érection quand tu écoutes la voix sirupeuse du chanteur de Java ?


Sirupeuse ? il crècherait pas plutôt du côté de Clamart ton gars ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Sirupeuse ? il crècherait pas plutôt du côté de Clamart ton gars ?


Non, j'avais juste envie de caser le mot, parce qu'effectivement elle est loin de l'être. Poivron.

----------


## Goji

Coquillettes et bigorneaux.

----------


## davelin

Les liens tpb sont morts et ceux de free sentent le pâté: please someone seeeeeeeeed!

edit: ayé, mais ça prend son temps

----------


## Ouaflechien

Comme d'hab j'arrive après la bataille, bon j'ai télécharger le fichier de PrincrGITS (merci, sympa, toussa...) que j'écouterai ce soir car je part bosser bosser dans le froid du petit matin. Et donc je poste mes commentaires désobligeants plus tard.




> ...
> 
> Purée, parfois, vous êtes vraiment des trous du cul...


Et ça t'excite, hein!

----------


## Tromzy

Gringo répète les vannes qu'il a utilisé dans ses tests, c'est un scandale !  ::o:

----------


## El Gringo

> Gringo répète les vannes qu'il a utilisé dans ses tests


Nan.

----------


## Tromzy

> Nan.


Alors la vanne sur le suicide par bouffage de poing, je l'ai rêvée ?  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est oim ça gros teubé.
Va falloir que tu fasses la différence un jour.

----------


## Tromzy

Bin quoi, vous êtes pas les 2 faces d'une même personne ?

----------


## TheToune

> Bin quoi, vous êtes pas les 2 faces d'une même personne ?


Seulement quand il font du hors charte  ::):

----------


## Sapro

Bah moi je les trouves pas mal les mecs... ils sont francs, naturels, sans chi-chi. Voilà. On s'en fout, je sais.

----------


## Aun

C'est quand le prochain??    ::rolleyes::

----------


## El Gringo

Tu fais bien de demander c'est dans 30 minutes !

----------


## Aun

Olala!

----------


## El Gringo

Exactement.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Maizencore ?

----------


## El Gringo

C'est tout.

----------


## Aun

Il nous ment pour qu'on écoute le mouv.   ::|:

----------


## PrinceGITS

A priori, je dirais demain soir (s'ils ont le téléphone à Pantin  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## mescalin

Demain ce sera une émission en morse  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

What the phoque !

----------


## Castor

Tiens j'avais jamais écouté.

C'est marrant les voix me font penser aux flics dans le sketch des Inconnus. Marcel Patoulacci & Co.

----------


## El Gringo

J'aurais plutôt dit Eddy Mitchell et Mano solo.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Plutôt 2 gars aux pseudos ridicules qui essaient de se faire passer pour des journalistes de jeux vidéos.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Ou la vache et le prisonnier peut-être ? Version Fernandel bien entendu.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Qui fait la vache ?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

C'est pas Fernandel, c'est l'autre.

----------


## Aun

Bon alors c'est quand?
Ils vous ont jeté c'est ça?

----------

